# Ready for fedcoin?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://centipedenation.com/transmi...fedcoin-a-new-scheme-for-tyranny-and-poverty/

Scheme to track everything you do. Know everything you buy and where. Oh and the Fed controls all your money too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

to the devil with the fed


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> https://centipedenation.com/transmi...fedcoin-a-new-scheme-for-tyranny-and-poverty/
> 
> Scheme to track everything you do. Know everything you buy and where. Oh and the Fed controls all your money too.


Progression toward the Mark of the Beast. Will need it to buy and sell. Yea, Verily!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Honestly Ron Paul is a nut case always was. Not that the government or at least some in it would not try this. I take nothing he says serious.


----------



## JLivingston (May 13, 2021)

I HATE the idea.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

It'll happen.
They want control of everything and no private property at all.
When they pull it off the soon to follow body count would make Mao blush.
Us unwashed masses are using up all THEIR resources and that can't be allowed to continue.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Think what you will but the Fed has been quietly discussing this until recently when they brought it out in the open.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Quote—-Fedcoin would not be an actual coin. Instead, it would be a special account created and maintained for each American by the Federal Reserve—-End of quote.

That is the very thing that I have predicted, over these many years of being here. All that is needed is an account, and what’s next you might ask? 

A universal ID, which of course will be on the body itself. That way it can never be lost, or stolen or fabricated. It will look like an iron clad, and fool proof way of doing things.

Think of the security that will promise everyone. And it will be their tomb, the things that are happening in America are diabolic.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> the soon to follow body count would make Mao blush.


The environmentalist want to depopulate the planet down to around 500 million so maybe that's what the vaxx is going to do.

Some medical scientists think the mRNA vaxx will eventually cause the immune system to break down and be useless, leading to death

I guess we'll find out...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Goin Home said:


> The environmentalist want to depopulate the planet down to around 500 million so maybe that's what the vaxx is going to do.
> 
> Some medical scientists think the mRNA vaxx will eventually cause the immune system to break down and be useless, leading to death
> 
> I guess we'll find out...


They have been working on an mRNA vaccine for decades. None NEVER got out trials. Why? During the animal testing, all of the animals died inside of two years. That wasn't some or many, that was all. There are plenty of medical findings out there to research what I've found.

No animal trials were done with this round. The test animals are the public who take it.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

That's why I said what I said.

I listened to a long interview by the guy credited with discovering mRNA technology and he said this is all a very big mistake.

So, I guess the life insurance companies will need a bail out before long!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Goin Home said:


> I listened to a long interview by the guy credited with discovering mRNA technology and he said this is all a very big mistake.


He still has a number of interviews on YouTube and I've listened to several of them.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

inceptor said:


> They have been working on an mRNA vaccine for decades. None NEVER got out trials. Why? During the animal testing, all of the animals died inside of two years. That wasn't some or many, that was all. There are plenty of medical findings out there to research what I've found.
> 
> No animal trials were done with this round. The test animals are the public who take it.


Do you have a citation for the 100% animal deaths? I’d love to read it.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

Search the net and try using different search terms (_maybe use Duck Duck Go to search_) as some search terms will return results that are all in favor of mRNA technology


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Do you have a citation for the 100% animal deaths? I’d love to read it.


I can't find the original paper I read. It was a medical journal. Below is a Dr. testifying before the Texas Senate. 









Doctor Says mRNA COVID Shot Animal Trials Were Halted Because Animals Were Dying


________________________________________________________________________ Breaking: Pathologists Say Autopsies Of Vaccinated Show 40% of Deaths Due to Vaccines ______________________________________…




coronanews123.wordpress.com


----------

